# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] Configuration IIS ? (8.5)

## SymeR17

Bonjour,

J'ai un problme depuis plusieurs jours que je ne parviens pas  rsoudre. Pourtant, c'est un problme simple, mais la rsolution est plus compliqu :-P

Je dveloppe avec VISUAL STUDIO 2019. J'ai cette ligne qui fonctionne parfaitement lorsque je teste le site avec Visual Studio.



```

```

Le problme se produit ds je le dploie sur IIS 8.5, j'ai un accs refus. J'ai vrifi les droits, sur le dossier contenu le fichier pdf ( qui n'est pas dans le dossier du site maus sur le disque  C:/ , j'ai de toute faon essay de mettre le pdf dans le dossier du site et de l'ouvrir le problme est le mme : Accs refus  ) et sur Acrobat Reader. J'ai vraiment test beaucoup de choses que j'ai lu en ligne, mais rien ne fonctionne.

Avez-vous une ide s'il vous plat? Probablement dans les paramtres IIS ?
Mon site est un intranet hberg sur un serveur local.

Je vous remercie par avance

----------

